# Subwoofer install in 2012 Audi Q5



## fackamato (Mar 18, 2013)

The stock B&O system is really bad in this car. Well, all stock sound system are bad to be fair.

So, I had to start somewhere. The easiest seemed to be an upgrade to the (sub)bass.


Prefab box tuned to ~39Hz for 2x8"
2x Sundown Audio EV-5 (dual 4 ohm)

Sundown Audio SAE-600D Monoblock 600W RMS
Accubas LC2i LOC
KnuKonceptz Kolossus 4 Gauge OFC Amplifier Installation Kit
 
The LOC in use has a feature where it can counter bass frequencies being lowered when the stock head unit starts lowering the bass output at high HU volumes to protect the stock speakers. It turns out this Audi didn't need that feature (bass didn't drop even at max volume).

The box is what it is (quality wise it is actually OK), it's tuned a little high for my taste. Unfortunately with limited tools and no shop/space I decided to go with the prefab box. It cheap but gets the job done.

How does it sound? It sounds really good, gets really loud after I set the gains "properly". One interesting note however is that the Accubass gain needs to be set to 95% of max in order for the "Maximize" LED to come on, when the HU is at full tilt. I'm tapping into the stock subwoofer amp output for the line in to the LOC, I might get better results by tapping into the front speakers but then I'd have to run cables from the HU all the way back, I'd rather not do that.

I need to do some sweeps and check what the frequency response looks like. All in all it blends in quite well with the system, I'm really happy with it.


I had to get signal from somewhere. For now I'm using the stock subwoofer output, which may or may not have a highpass filter on it. I'm trying to find an easy way to get the front L/R speaker signals and wire them to the rear, if these are unfiltered. But, I've yet to do any measurements to see where the signal currently rolls off.












Fitting the Accubass LC2i LOC unit to the box.











Fitting the Sundown Audio SAE-600D amp to the box.










The ground for the amp was hooked up to the bottom bolt in this picture.










Using extremely expensive cable management - staples.



















Wiring without the sub in the trunk:










Testing that it works:










The finished product:




















It is now REALLY evident that I have to do something with the front stage. I'm still researching that part, there does not seem to be a lot of aftermarket audio installs in these cars (at least not with the B&O system).
Total cost for the install with shipping of parts was around $630. (it took ~2 days to install)


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

I also did something similar. Yes the B&O is really bad but, it does use MOST BUS which allows you to yank the factory amp and replace with a MOBridge or similar.


----------



## fackamato (Mar 18, 2013)

sszyma said:


> I also did something similar. Yes the B&O is really bad but, it does use MOST BUS which allows you to yank the factory amp and replace with a MOBridge or similar.


Indeed, however going digital would mean getting a lot of amps, and rewiring the whole car to your new amps.

Unless, (I have not looked into it), the amplifier for all speakers is somewhere in the trunk and has a wiring harness to the speakers which can be used.


----------

